# Carbon Creations custon bow/firearm grips!



## ricksmathew

Pm sent!


----------



## BowTech One

keep at the top!


----------



## BowTech One

Dont forget about those BT grips!


----------



## FAR66

:bump2:


----------



## BowTech One

up for custom grips!


----------



## 500 fps

Do you have any pics for BowTech? A one piece would be great!


----------



## BowTech One

500 fps said:


> Do you have any pics for BowTech? A one piece would be great!


sorry no one pieces for the Bowtechs, but ill take picks today and get them up of the BT's


----------



## alfabuck

When will you be making Mathews grips?Or do you?


----------



## BowTech One

alfabuck said:


> When will you be making Mathews grips?Or do you?


Sorry at this time we do not...


----------



## BowTech One

Pics of Bowtech and Elite grips will be up tonight, and also in color!!!


----------



## BowTech One

Here is just a few of the colors...


----------



## bowtech/travis

PM sent


----------



## BowTech One

bowtech/travis said:


> PM sent


Replied...

remember folks this is just a few of our colors! ill try to post pics of more later...


----------



## BowTech One

And for all you Alien guys, YES!!! My grips do glow green in the dark!!!


----------



## BowTech One

Currently working on carbon grips for PSE bows...


----------



## PREZ

Do you have them on your bow yet? Piiiiicccccccssssssss


----------



## NY911

bowtech one said:


> currently working on carbon grips for pse bows...



[email protected]


----------



## BowTech One

PREZ said:


> Do you have them on your bow yet? Piiiiicccccccssssssss


There not on the bow, but ill post up pics tonight...


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

Very nice!!


----------



## BowTech One

All PM's replied!


----------



## BowTech One

Coming soon carbon grips for the Athens Accomplice!!!

http://www.athensarchery.com/bows.html


----------



## BowTech One

lets keep it at the top!


----------



## PREZ

ttt..... can't wait to see them. Don't have the bow yet, maybe this week.


----------



## BowTech One

PREZ said:


> ttt..... can't wait to see them. Don't have the bow yet, maybe this week.


PM'ed you PREZ!


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish

anything for High Country yet?


----------



## BowTech One

Bburg HuntNFish said:


> anything for High Country yet?


I was just writing down there phone number to call them! So Im really glad you asked...


----------



## BowTech One

up for the night!


----------



## BowTech One

A new set of carbon fiber grips might be the the thing thats sets off that new bow!!! Or it could be the perfect thing to bring your old bow back to life!!!


----------



## ArchersParadox

If you want to CAPTURE another huge market....you would start making them for Hoyt bows.


Considering that the Alphamax 32 and 35 have outsold everyone by at least 2 or 3 to 1...:mg::mg:


I would buy one!!!


----------



## PREZ

Just got my grips in the mail. All I can say is......SWEET..... These are the nicest looking grips in the world. I'll post some pics when my bow is finished.


----------



## BowTech One

ArchersParadox said:


> If you want to CAPTURE another huge market....you would start making them for Hoyt bows.
> 
> 
> Considering that the Alphamax 32 and 35 have outsold everyone by at least 2 or 3 to 1...:mg::mg:
> 
> 
> I would buy one!!!


Im working on that but I have to be careful of patents...

Jason


----------



## BowTech One

PREZ said:


> Just got my grips in the mail. All I can say is......SWEET..... These are the nicest looking grips in the world. I'll post some pics when my bow is finished.


SWEET BRO!!! cant wait to see them...


----------



## BowTech One




----------



## BowTech One

619-436-7109 if you have any questions!!!


----------



## ArchersParadox

> Im working on that but I have to be careful of patents...
> 
> Jason
> ______




Nice!.....how difficult to make a 1-piece for the Hoyts?


----------



## FAR66

Awesome job Jason!!! Camera doesn't do justice. These are on my Midnight Blue Martin Leopard.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

To the top!!!!


----------



## ronmac13

thats sick

now im going to have to go and get the black and green grips after my alien comes in.


----------



## BowTech One

ArchersParadox said:


> Nice!.....how difficult to make a 1-piece for the Hoyts?


Sorry at this time I do not offer a one piece, but I am working on it...

Jason


----------



## BowTech One

Any question call me anytime!!! 619-436-7109

Jason


----------



## JWT

*Man those are some nice product photos!!*

Ttt


----------



## BowTech One

PSE 2 piece grips will be available by the end of the week!!!


----------



## BowTech One

lets put it back on top!!!


----------



## alfabuck

Can you make Hoyt AM sideplates?


----------



## BowTech One

alfabuck said:


> Can you make Hoyt AM sideplates?


Im working on the AM grips, but there a lil hard to reproduce cause of the curve at the top of the grip...Stay tuned to the thread and Ill post as things progress...

Jason

CC


----------



## BowTech One

Update your bow with a new set of custom carbon fiber grips from Carbon Creation!!!


----------



## 383bull

back to the top for some great work


----------



## BowTech One




----------



## BowTech One

Call if you have questions! 701-436-7109

Or email [email protected]


----------



## MICCOX

*Gripsfor elite*

I would like to see some thing in purle do you have it can you post picter


----------



## BowTech One

MICCOX said:


> I would like to see some thing in purle do you have it can you post picter


----------



## MICCOX

Thanks I will talk to you soon MIKE


----------



## steadyhand

+1 for Hoyt grips.....(737)!


----------



## RamRock

Hey jason do you make the tiny inserts for a PSE B.e.s.t grip??..Pic,s!!..


----------



## BowTech One

I just got the PSE mold done and will be popping the first few sets out of it soon...


----------



## boatschamlee

These grips are awesome gottem on the Gaurdian and they look great and work Thanks Jason.:darkbeer:


----------



## boatschamlee

*Pic*

:darkbeer:


----------



## boatschamlee

One More:darkbeer:


----------



## BowTech One

boatschamlee said:


> These grips are awesome gottem on the Gaurdian and they look great and work Thanks Jason.:darkbeer:


Looks GREAT!!! Thank you

Jason


----------



## BowTech One

Well Im in a great mood, cause its a super nice weekend in So. Cal.! So Im gonna do a sale that runs through the 4th of July! All orders that mention AT will get 10% off!!!

PM, email or call

[email protected]
619-436-7109

Jason


----------



## BowTech One

up up and away!!!


----------



## BowTech One

Congrats to Terps1 for winning the fun web hunt and taking home a new Rytera Alian X and a set of Carbon Creations grips!


----------



## vortexkiller

*Elite GTO*

My son has an Elite GTO and i am interested in a set of side plates. We would like the set in black with Elite written in green. If you can give me a price and your mailing address i would like to send you a money order.

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## BowTech One

vortexkiller said:


> My son has an Elite GTO and i am interested in a set of side plates. We would like the set in black with Elite written in green. If you can give me a price and your mailing address i would like to send you a money order.
> 
> Thanks,
> Wayne


PM sent


----------



## BowTech One

Dealers wanted! call for dealer pricing 619-436-7109

Jason

BTW PSE and NBA grips are ready for shipping!!!


----------



## PREZ

Thanks for a great product....


----------



## RamRock

Ill take A set for a pse BEST!


----------



## BowTech One

Dont forget about that 4th of July sale!!!


----------



## BowTech One

Ttt


----------



## BowTech One

The 4th of July sale is going off big! So dont get left out on 10% off and free shipping!!!


----------



## JStrebin

what about hoyt?


----------



## BowTech One

JStrebin said:


> what about hoyt?


Im still working on the Hoyt grip for the AM bows...Hoping for success soon!


----------



## JStrebin

Oh ok, I was looking for ones Katera XL


----------



## purplehorn1977

I would be intrested in a set of carbons for the new diamond iceman if avalable.


----------



## BowTech One

purplehorn1977 said:


> I would be intrested in a set of carbons for the new diamond iceman if avalable.


The BT grips are the same as the diamond grips...


----------



## BowTech One

for the Athens bows


----------



## BowTech One

New flo green!!!









And here are a few pics of PSE/NBA grips!


----------



## BowTech One

There is a few more days to get in on the 4th of July sale!!!


----------



## BowTech One

We are getting close to our photo shoot that will update our website with all out archery products...


----------



## BowTech One

Ill be out of town through the 4th at a shoot, but all that email there order before the end of the weekend will get the July 4th sale price...

[email protected]

Jason


----------



## RamRock

BUMP for a great guy and awsome product.TTT


----------



## cbryant11

bump for a very nice set of grips......


----------



## antler365

Wow! Your work looks so sweet! Sure hope the Hoyt plates work out for you. I will order and spread the word for you also!!!!! I have three AM's that need some attention. Thank you for your product.

Jared


----------



## BowTech One

Thanks guys! back to the top!!!


----------



## Zephhyr

PM sent :darkbeer:


----------



## BowTech One

All PM's replied too...

Im working a a color master chart as we speak...


----------



## eliteFREAK

*love um*

hey Jason was great to meet you man love the grips would love to see some in flourecent green with the elite in black!!! will be ordering more soon. Hope to see ya next year at sunrise again!


----------



## Cdpkook132

WOW! Love carbon Fiber.


----------



## Bowman9687

*Bowtech Grip Question*

Ive got a 2004 bowtech Pro40 and would like to know what the price would be for a white/silver grip with the bowtech logo please!

They all look fantastic!


----------



## BowTech One

eliteFREAK it was great to meet you also, and I sure will be at Sunrise again next year...

PM's sent and replied to...


----------



## BowTech One

Its a great day in south CA!!!


----------



## RamRock

Jason, Got the PSE sidplates today,THANKS!! They Look absolutly Flawless,wow great quality and Superior Fit/Finish!,, ill post some pic,s up in a bit:darkbeer:


----------



## BowTech One

RamRock said:


> Jason, Got the PSE sidplates today,THANKS!! They Look absolutly Flawless,wow great quality and Superior Fit/Finish!,, ill post some pic,s up in a bit:darkbeer:


Thanks! Im excited to see some pics!!!


----------



## Garin22

Good to see you working so hard Jason. Thanks again for the best looking grips out there.


----------



## BowTech One

Carbon Creations is looking for dealers! Call for great dealer pricing!!! 619-436-7109

Jason


----------



## RamRock

Heres my BowmadNess XL-HF with CC sidplates!!\







:thumbs_up:thumbs_up!!


----------



## rackmasterlgw

*Carbon side plates*

A pm has been sent.Nice job on the PSE.


----------



## BowTech One

rackmasterlgw said:


> A pm has been sent.Nice job on the PSE.


Thank You!!!

PM replied


----------



## BowTech One

Thanks for all the orders folks! 

All PM's replied to!


----------



## BowTech One

Lots of orders going out today!


----------



## BowTech One

Bowtech grips on sale all week!!! $50 for classic carbon and $60 for any color!!!


----------



## BowTech One

Here is a pic of a color chart...Its not the best looking, but it will help to get an idea of what the colors look like...

Jason


----------



## BowTech One

To the top


----------



## BowTech One

Thanks for all the order!

Dont forget to get in on the Bowtech grip sale going on till the end of the weekend!


----------



## BowTech One

All PM's replied too!


----------



## BowTech One

Still a little bit of time to get in on the Bowtech grip sale!


----------



## rackmasterlgw

*Grips*

Jason,
Just got the dark carbon sideplates for my predator alien and they are beautiful.A great match with the paradigm s.o.s. / c.t.a. and a carbon treelimb quiver.I will post some pics when I am finished putting everything together.


----------



## BowTech One

rackmasterlgw said:


> Jason,
> Just got the dark carbon sideplates for my predator alien and they are beautiful.A great match with the paradigm s.o.s. / c.t.a. and a carbon treelimb quiver.I will post some pics when I am finished putting everything together.


I cant wait to see them!


----------



## BowTech One

New sale for this week! PSE/NBA best grips are on sale for $45 for classic black and $55 for colors!!!

619-436-7109
[email protected]

Jason


----------



## BowTech One

BowTech One said:


> New sale for this week! PSE/NBA best grips are on sale for $45 for classic black and $55 for colors!!!
> 
> 619-436-7109
> [email protected]
> 
> Jason


Cause Im in a great mood Im gonna drop the price even more! $40 for classic black and $50 for colors plus free shipping!!!


----------



## BowTech One

Coming soon! Grips for Limb Saver and Ross bows!!!


----------



## Supershark

1911 grips?


----------



## BowTech One

Supershark said:


> 1911 grips?


Go to www.carboncreations.com

And I can take your order anytime just give me a call!!!

Jason


----------



## BowTech One

I can take all orders for 1911 handgun grips also go to website to view!

www.carboncreations.com


----------



## alfabuck

Comeon man you gotta start making some hoyt grips.:shade:


----------



## BowTech One

alfabuck said:


> Comeon man you gotta start making some hoyt grips.:shade:


Ok Ill start getting to work on a Hoyt grip and a Mathews two piece grip asap


----------



## alfabuck

You are the man!:wink:


----------



## BowTech One

Lets keep it at the top!


----------



## BowTech One

Carbon Creations offers grips for

Bowtech
Diamond
PSE
NBA
Athens
Elite
Martin
Rytera


----------



## rackmasterlgw

*Carbon Creations and a Predator Alien*

Promised some pics of my new dark carbon side plates just installed on my Alien.These plates from Carbon Creations are awesome.The color is a perfect match for the paradigm sos/cta and the treelimb quiver.The sideplates have a slight thumb groove that I like better than the factorygrip and the plate color for some reason seems to absorband reflect colors from the bows surroundings.


----------



## rackmasterlgw

*More Alien/Carbon Creations*

Here are a few more.Fit and finish are perfect.I will be back.


----------



## BowTech One

rackmasterlgw Looks GREAT! Thanks for the kind words!!!

Shot straight 
Jason


----------



## rackmasterlgw

*Carbon Creations*

Great job Jason,
If you look at the pics above, I shot the bow with and without flash and from different angles.Your grips project colors from what is going on around them.Very cool.I will call when my Omen comes in.
Larry


----------



## BowTech One

Be sure to call! Ill take care of that Omen for ya!!!


----------



## jimposten

BowTech One said:


> Carbon Creations offers grips for
> 
> Bowtech
> Diamond
> PSE
> NBA
> Athens
> Elite
> Martin
> Rytera


Hey there Jason... Plan on adding HOYT to this list anytime soon?

JIM


----------



## fgant10

*?*

Looking for a set of grips for my 2008 bowtech guardian, so i have a few questions.
1. I have a big hand do you recommend a thicker grip?
2. do you have any camo patterns or flat black (don't want any reflections)?
3. Cost?
4. I saw one guy talk about a groove for the thumb, is that an option for me and my big meat hook hands?

thanks
Fred


----------



## BowTech One

jimposten said:


> Hey there Jason... Plan on adding HOYT to this list anytime soon?
> 
> JIM


Im working on it Jim...


----------



## ktyre

do u think u could make a carbon grip for a mathews monster??????????


----------



## BowTech One

ktyre said:


> do u think u could make a carbon grip for a mathews monster??????????


Im working on a two piece grip for the Mathews bows, but have no plans at the moment for a one piece...

Jason


----------



## BowTech One

Dealers wanted!!! Call for great dealer pricing!

619-436-7109

Jason


----------



## BowTech One

Ttt


----------



## ohiohunter02

BowTech One said:


> for the Athens bows


Them are some sweet grips for the Athens bows. I'll be defenitly getting a set for my Accomplice 34 when it comes.....:shade:


----------



## BowTech One

ohiohunter02 said:


> Them are some sweet grips for the Athens bows. I'll be defenitly getting a set for my Accomplice 34 when it comes.....:shade:


Thank you all for all the great orders lately! Keep them coming!!!

Jason


----------



## BowTech One

09 Bowtech Sentinel Testerossa


----------



## BowTech One

Athens!!!


----------



## BowTech One

All US Armed Forces will be extended 20% off and free shipping!


----------



## RamRock

WOW that Athins looks SICCK is it yours?? im:greenwithenvy:!


----------



## RamRock

Heres the OMEN!!







looks realy good Bro!!!!


----------



## BowTech One

RamRock said:


> WOW that Athins looks SICCK is it yours?? im:greenwithenvy:!


I have one like that on the way as soon as the 37 is done...


----------



## RamRock

that 37" should be a 3-d KILLA!!!! AS you can see, CC grips were the FIRSt thing on my OMEN!


----------



## BowTech One

09 Bowtech Captain


----------



## BowTech One

ttt


----------



## BowTech One

today and tomorrow to get in on the Martin grip sale!


----------



## BowTech One

Last day to get in on the Martin grip sale...


----------



## BowTech One

Back by popular demand is the PSE grip sale! $40 for black and $50 for colors shipped!!!


----------



## PROTOZOE2

*Pricing?*

What do the black carbon grips go for on an Elite GT500?


----------



## BowTech One

All PM's replied to!


----------



## rackmasterlgw

*Grips*

Just received dark carbon grips for my Omen and purchased a second set for my Colt Officer's Model.They are beautiful.
Thanks


----------



## ricksmathew

Nice talking to you last night Jason, can't wait for my CC Grips for my Athens to show up!


----------



## BowTech One

Thanks guys Im super glad you like them!!!


----------



## BowTech One

Carbon Creations is growing, but our pricing is getting smaller!!!!! We at Carbon Creations have just set forth a 20% discount that is now regular pricing!!!!!

All grips priced from $40-$60 depending on make and color!

Call for pricing and orders!!!

619-436-7109
Jason



Also great dealer pricing!!! with low start up numbers!!!


----------



## JStrebin

Any luck on makeing any Hoyt sideplates?


----------



## igorts

We need ones for Hoyt!


----------



## BowTech One

at this moment not yet guys sorry!!!


----------



## BowTech One

Number for ordering and or questions is 619-436-7109!

Jason


----------



## BowTech One

All grips priced at $40 to $60 depending or price and color!!!


----------



## Todd Begg

wow where do you guys get the colored carbon fiber??? I make knives for a living (use alot of cf) and really dig that stuff, the silver looks like twill G-10. very nice


----------



## BowTech One

Todd Begg said:


> wow where do you guys get the colored carbon fiber??? I make knives for a living (use alot of cf) and really dig that stuff, the silver looks like twill G-10. very nice


HAHA! Its a secret, but if you want to know drop me a call!


BTW Thank you!!!

Jason


----------



## Hoosierflogger

Grips look awesome man.

If you ever start making them for my AM32 we'll talk. :boink:


----------



## BowTech One

Ttt


----------



## ricksmathew

Jason, I got my grips yesterday but I just got home from Worlds, I wll install them tomorrow and post some pics. Thanks, they look great!

Rick


----------



## LCA

*got to see them*

saw the grips at worlds, very nice... i can see some in my future for show :shade:


----------



## ricksmathew

Here is a pic of my new Accomplice with a set of Carbon Creation grips, these are some sweet grips!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=961890&page=31


----------



## BowTech One

ricksmathew said:


> Here is a pic of my new Accomplice with a set of Carbon Creation grips, these are some sweet grips!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=961890&page=31


Athens!


----------



## ricksmathew

Thanks Jason!


----------



## onetohunt

BowTech One said:


> Athens!


Those are awesome!!!


----------



## BowTech One

ricksmathew said:


> Thanks Jason!


No thank you and all the rest of my awesome customers!!!


----------



## guanche

Great work!!!

I ordered one for my new bow


----------



## BowTech One

guanche said:


> Great work!!!
> 
> I ordered one for my new bow


This is my first order all the way from Spain!


----------



## guanche

I´m sure that won´t be the last :wink:

Thank you


----------



## BowTech One

Dont forget the prices have been lowered by around 20%!!!


----------



## BowTech One

OK! Lets get this back up on top!!!


----------



## BowTech One

Call for best pricing! 619-436-7109

Jason


----------



## BowTech One

Athens Accomplice 34 with Full Bright grips!










Athens Accomplice 32 with Lime Green grips!










BowTech Guardian with Full Bright grips!


----------



## pimpmybow

PM Sent.


----------



## N7709K

Any grips for hoyts yet?


----------



## BowTech One

N7709K said:


> Any grips for hoyts yet?


Sorry no Hoyts yet!


----------



## BowTech One

pimpmybow said:


> PM Sent.


Returned!


----------



## ricksmathew

BowTech One said:


> Athens Accomplice 34 with Full Bright grips!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Athens Accomplice 32 with Lime Green grips!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BowTech Guardian with Full Bright grips!




Nice looking grips Jason!


----------



## BowTech One

call for best pricing! 619-436-7109

Jason


----------



## BowTech One

Carbon Creations is running a sale this week on all grips being hunting season is pretty much here! Take another 10% off the already recent lowered prices!!!

Jason


----------



## BowTech One

great prices take advantage!


----------



## blayne

Matthews =DDD


----------



## BowTech One

blayne said:


> Matthews =DDD


HAHA working on that!


----------



## BowTech One

Take advatage of the sale going on all week!!!

Jason


----------



## BowTech One

lots of order coming in! lets keep it going!!! sale runs all this week!!!

Jason


----------



## ricksmathew

These are very nice grips, some of the nicest that I have used! Plus they are on sale, how can you beat that?


----------



## N7709K

Are you gonna make hoyt grips?


----------



## BowTech One

N7709K said:


> Are you gonna make hoyt grips?


as soon as we have the cnc online yes! we were just talking about them today!!!


----------



## BowTech One

Back on top!!!


----------



## wicked1Joe

What do ya have for Athens? Colors and such...


----------



## guanche

Jason, I have it!!! WOW are beautiful!!!

I attach some pictures when I have my new bow 

Thank you again


----------



## BowTech One

909bowsniper said:


> What do ya have for Athens? Colors and such...


I have all 22 of my colors for the Athens grips...


----------



## BowTech One

guanche said:


> Jason, I have it!!! WOW are beautiful!!!
> 
> I attach some pictures when I have my new bow
> 
> Thank you again


Im very happy they got all the way to Spain safely! 

Have you had a chance to take them out into the sun yet? If not please do so you will be amazed!!!:wink:


----------



## N7709K

If you had a hoyt grip to look at and work off of would it help


----------



## BowTech One

N7709K said:


> If you had a hoyt grip to look at and work off of would it help


Im most likely gonna just have to buy a Hoyt AM bow...


----------



## N7709K

I have a regular hoyt wood grip that I don't need. If it will help you any i could send it your way


----------



## j82higgs

my M.O. will be in the mail in the morning !! can't wait to get these bad boys on!! thanks Jason!


----------



## Beastmaster

How thin are the grips for an Athens Accomplice? I need a very thin grip set that basically will cover the riser holes and be flush with the riser itself. 

I'm getting too much grip torque.

-Steve


----------



## ricksmathew

Beastmaster said:


> How thin are the grips for an Athens Accomplice? I need a very thin grip set that basically will cover the riser holes and be flush with the riser itself.
> 
> I'm getting too much grip torque.
> 
> -Steve




Steve, They are no more than 3/32-1/8" thick, I have no problem torquing the bow with my Carbon Creation grips.


----------



## j82higgs

lets keep this on the first page !


----------



## ricksmathew

ricksmathew said:


> Steve, They are no more than 3/32-1/8" thick, I have no problem torquing the bow with my Carbon Creation grips.


Definately!


----------



## onetohunt

No doubt about it, these grips add a very nice customized touch to any bow. They look great!


----------



## BowTech One

Beastmaster said:


> How thin are the grips for an Athens Accomplice? I need a very thin grip set that basically will cover the riser holes and be flush with the riser itself.
> 
> I'm getting too much grip torque.
> 
> -Steve


Like Rick said they are very thin! The Carbon Creations Athens grip only fills the raiser opening and thats it...

Jason


----------



## N7709K

Do you want a grip to work off of?


----------



## BowTech One

All week Bowtech Grips on SALE!!! $45 for black and $52.50 for colors!!!!!

Jason


----------



## guanche

Jason, I put my grips in my Accomplice today!!!

I put some pictures soon, I´m going to a red stag bowhunt tomorrow, I hope that I have good luck

Regards


----------



## j82higgs

:bump:


----------



## BowTech One

guanche said:


> Jason, I put my grips in my Accomplice today!!!
> 
> I put some pictures soon, I´m going to a red stag bowhunt tomorrow, I hope that I have good luck
> 
> Regards


Great to hear! How do you like the feel???


----------



## BowTech One

BowTech One said:


> All week Bowtech Grips on SALE!!! $45 for black and $52.50 for colors!!!!!
> 
> Jason


WOOOOHOOOO!!! You guys have almost knocked out my stock!!!


----------



## ricksmathew

Jason must be busy making grips!


----------



## onetohunt

ricksmathew said:


> Jason must be busy making grips!


That is a good thing!!:wink:


----------



## N7709K

Sorry justin, i didn't ship the grip yet. It will go out tomorrow


----------



## ricksmathew

TTT for some of the nicest grips you will ever see!


----------



## onetohunt

Hey Rick I'm going to get a set of the orange and black for my Athens that look a lot like yours!!:wink:


----------



## ricksmathew

onetohunt said:


> Hey Rick I'm going to get a set of the orange and black for my Athens that look a lot like yours!!:wink:



COPYCAT!! No just kidding, who is making them for you? :wink:


----------



## onetohunt

ricksmathew said:


> COPYCAT!! No just kidding, who is making them for you? :wink:


Just the guy who has the best looking grips on this site!!:wink:


----------



## Mule426

Any word on the results for the staff positions yet???


----------



## ricksmathew

onetohunt said:


> Just the guy who has the best looking grips on this site!!:wink:




And we know who makes them, my buddy is getting a set just like mine too!


----------



## ricksmathew

Mule426 said:


> Any word on the results for the staff positions yet???




Nothing yet!


----------



## Mule426

The suspence is killing me!!!


----------



## onetohunt

:thumbs_up


----------



## j82higgs

back to page one !


----------



## BowTech One

going through resames all weekend!!!


----------



## onetohunt

BowTech One said:


> going through resames all weekend!!!


That sounds great, don't forget to give mine a once over!!:tongue::wink:


----------



## alfabuck

Whats up with the Hoyt grips?


----------



## onetohunt

bump it back to the top!!


----------



## j82higgs

hope everyone has a fun and safe holiday !


----------



## BowTech One

alfabuck said:


> Whats up with the Hoyt grips?


Im gonna go back to work on them again soon...I have made some, but just wasnt happy with how they turned out! If there not good enough to go on my bow there not gonna go out the door, and being I like to think Im a bit of a perfectionist I want the Hoyt grips to be perfect...

Jason


----------



## N7709K

That grip is gonna go out tomorrow Jason


----------



## j82higgs

my grips going in the mail today..woohoo ! hopefully (unlikely) but hopefully i'll have it on my bow to shoot this weekend


----------



## BowTech One

Well You may very well have them on Friday!!!


----------



## j82higgs

BowTech One said:


> Well You may very well have them on Friday!!!


Lets hope USPS don't have any delays....It would be nice to show the Godfather of Athens these on my acomplice when he comes down for the shoot..thanks again Jason:darkbeer:


----------



## onetohunt

FEELTHE DIFFERENCE!!:wink:


----------



## BowTech One

Well cause Im feeling good about life how about 50% off on Elite grips until the end of the weekend!!!:wink:

Jason


----------



## BowTech One

Some of the names of the selected staff members have been posted in the staff thread!

Jason


----------



## N7709K

Sorry about getting it out late, but i shipped the grip off today. it should be there in a couple days


----------



## BowTech One

Up for another day of selling grips!!!


----------



## guanche

> Great to hear! How do you like the feel???


WOW, is the best grip that I tested!!!

I attach any pictures with a animal soon :wink:

Bests regards from Spain Jason


----------



## BowTech One

guanche said:


> WOW, is the best grip that I tested!!!
> 
> I attach any pictures with a animal soon :wink:
> 
> Bests regards from Spain Jason


Im super happy to hear you like the grips!!!

Jason


----------



## Dan3140

Very Cool!!!!


----------



## ricksmathew

Dan3140 said:


> Very Cool!!!!




Coolest grips on AT!


----------



## onetohunt

ricksmathew said:


> Coolest grips on AT!


yes they are!!


----------



## Blackbery Holow

Bump for ya Jason. will post pics of my rig w/ my grips soon as I recieve my b stinger. :shade:


----------



## onetohunt

back to the first page where you belong!!


----------



## ricksmathew

^^^^^^


----------



## ricksmathew

Ttt


----------



## j82higgs

i've seen the Carbon Creations grips awhile back and thought they looked good on an Elite bow.....I just got mine yesterday and as soon as i could i put them on thier and WOW!!! looks, feels, quality...WOW ! Jason from Athens Archery even said he liked the way they looked on thier..plus it was the black 4x4 pattern on a black accomplice..it just looks mean...Thanks Jason for getting them out so quickly... I'll get some pics up when i can


----------



## j82higgs

4x4 black Athen grips the pictures doesn't even do them justicethey are sweet!!


----------



## ricksmathew

Those are some sweet looking groups!


----------



## BowTech One

j82higgs said:


> i've seen the Carbon Creations grips awhile back and thought they looked good on an Elite bow.....I just got mine yesterday and as soon as i could i put them on thier and WOW!!! looks, feels, quality...WOW ! Jason from Athens Archery even said he liked the way they looked on thier..plus it was the black 4x4 pattern on a black accomplice..it just looks mean...Thanks Jason for getting them out so quickly... I'll get some pics up when i can


Thanks! Im glad you like the grips!!!:wink:


----------



## j82higgs

BowTech One said:


> Thanks! Im glad you like the grips!!!:wink:


everyone that has seen them says they look great and I give them a lil info on where to get 'em:wink:


----------



## N7709K

Did that hoyt grip show up yet Jason?


----------



## BowTech One

N7709K said:


> Did that hoyt grip show up yet Jason?


I have! Ill be working on them this weekend!!!


----------



## N7709K

glad it made it


----------



## BowTech One

Gonna do a sale for the rest of this week on PSE/NBA grips at a super low price of $35 shipped...

Jason


----------



## onetohunt

j82higgs said:


> 4x4 black Athen grips the pictures doesn't even do them justicethey are sweet!!


Those look great!! I can't wait until mine show up!!


----------



## ricksmathew

onetohunt said:


> Those look great!! I can't wait until mine show up!!




You will love the grips, they are the nicest grips I have ever used!


----------



## cartman308

Ya know what would be the Berries on the Athens bows, espcially the all black ones??? 

the black grip with the Athens logo on it, oragne of coarse!!! oooohhhhh...... or CarbonCreations in orange...... yeah........BERRIES!!!


----------



## BowTech One

I would love to be able to put logos and what not into the grips, but being the logos are molded in during the process sadly I cannot...


----------



## cartman308

BowTech One said:


> I would love to be able to put logos and what not into the grips, but being the logos are molded in during the process sadly I cannot...


that's ok...... i got a Sharpie :wink: :lol:


----------



## BOHO

I see black and orange grips in my future.


----------



## onetohunt

ricksmathew said:


> You will love the grips, they are the nicest grips I have ever used!


Hey Rick I changed my mindon mine, I didn't copycat like I thought I was going to, I went with the black carbon fiber like my Posten stabilizer. Jason's partner ran off with the keys to the shop or I would already have them. I'm waiting on them to come in before I post pics of my setup, and it is killing me!!


----------



## ricksmathew

onetohunt said:


> Hey Rick I changed my mindon mine, I didn't copycat like I thought I was going to, I went with the black carbon fiber like my Posten stabilizer. Jason's partner ran off with the keys to the shop or I would already have them. I'm waiting on them to come in before I post pics of my setup, and it is killing me!!




The all black will definately be nice looking too!


----------



## j82higgs

ricksmathew said:


> The all black will definately be nice looking too!


that's what mine are..all black..the flash of the camera made them look like they had the white lines in it...and the 4x4 patern that they offer is great...you can kind of see it in the picture on the left...no matter what color to carbon patern...they exceded my expectations


----------



## BOHO

I've checked out the website but all I can view are pistol grips. can anybody point me in the right direction to view the bow grips?


----------



## BOHO

BowTech One said:


> Athens!


nevermind !!!!!! I just thumbed thru this thread and found my grip.  I love this one !!!


----------



## ricksmathew

BOHO said:


> nevermind !!!!!! I just thumbed thru this thread and found my grip.  I love this one !!!




Those are mine and not only are they great looking but they have a great feel to them!


----------



## BowTech One

BOHO said:


> I've checked out the website but all I can view are pistol grips. can anybody point me in the right direction to view the bow grips?


Im gonna be posting pics of all the colors soon! I have them on a flash drive, now to get them on the website and this thread...But if you look through you will find a pic of most all the colors...


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet looking and wish I was a staff shooter but that is how it is, but I always keep my hopes up and continue the shooting!!!


----------



## BowTech One

Elite GOLD!!!!


----------



## ricksmathew

Ttt


----------



## N7709K

bump for ya and how are the hoyt grips coming?


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## BowTech One

N7709K said:


> bump for ya and how are the hoyt grips coming?


Just started so a bit early to tell...


----------



## ricksmathew

Bump for Carbon Creations Grips!


----------



## BowTech One

back to page one!


----------



## BowTech One

Harvested gripped with Carbon Creation!!!


----------



## cartman308

BowTech One said:


> Harvested gripped with Carbon Creation!!!


Nice piggy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cartman308

hmmmmmm...... all black grips or black/orange grips............. prolly stick with all black.


----------



## bcbow1971

I ordered red ones for my OMEN yesterday!!!


----------



## J-Daddy

cartman308 said:


> hmmmmmm...... all black grips or black/orange grips............. prolly stick with all black.


I think I'm gonna go with the pumpkin on my Accomplice.


----------



## LCA

cartman308 said:


> hmmmmmm...... all black grips or black/orange grips............. prolly stick with all black.


This is the same decision im goin through....:frusty:


----------



## cartman308

bump! still looking for pics of all the colors! 

Jason, you'll get an order Friday morning! Probalby all black. Have a question about a pistol grip also.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:bump:


----------



## ricksmathew

^^^^


----------



## bcbow1971

Bump


----------



## BowTech One

Oh man guys what a busy week!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Tgif!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Amen!...Wait, everyday is like Friday to me right now. LOL


----------



## pimpmybow

*Grips look great!*

Just installed my new grips. They look great and so far made it through rain and extreme heat!! Thanks Jason!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:bump: for some great looking grips!


----------



## bcbow1971

SWEET I am hoping mine look half as bad as yours does on my bow!!! I cant wait to get them!!!


----------



## cartman308

pimpmybow said:


> Just installed my new grips. They look great and so far made it through rain and extreme heat!! Thanks Jason!!


Awesome bow man!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BLACK DEATH

Don these grips use screws or adhesive????


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:bump:


----------



## ricksmathew

BLACK DEATH said:


> Don these grips use screws or adhesive????




The grips for my Athens uses adhesive.


----------



## BowTech One

ricksmathew said:


> The grips for my Athens uses adhesive.


Big correct to this one!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT for some great grips


----------



## KS3DER

*Athens 34" Accomplice*


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those look great congrats.


----------



## KS3DER

05_sprcrw said:


> Those look great congrats.


Thanks. There small enough that with the great Athens grip angle they really help keep the grip off your palm .


----------



## LCA

KS3DER said:


>


what brand of sling is that??


----------



## KS3DER

alpineyukon said:


> what brand of sling is that??


 That would be Slingbraid.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I spoke with Jason on the phone last night, he is a great guy and very knowledgeable. I could have easily talked to Jason the whole night but we were both busy. 

I have no doubt in my mind that he offers a great product guys, don't be hesitant if your on the fence. 

I am in the process of ordering mine now


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I got my set of black grips ordered I can't wait for them to come in.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Start the day at the top


----------



## BowTech One

Im bored so Im gonna do a sale!!! Half price on all Bowtech grips!!!!!!!!!

Call, PM or email for orders...

Jason


----------



## 05_sprcrw

WOW that is a heck of a deal for bowtech shooters.


----------



## ricksmathew

Bump for the nicest grips around!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning bump for a great guy!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Its almost friday!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Its Friday guys Bump for a HALF PRICE sale on Bowtech guys Jason is being generous don't miss your chance to get a great set of girps on your bow for a fraction of the price.


----------



## cartman308

*Ohhhhhh WOW!!!!!*

These grips are the shiznizit!!!! Just feast you eyes on this!

*BEFORE*









Sweet bow if i say so myself...... BUT NOW!!!!

*AFTER*
















Oh MY LORD THIS BOW JUST TOOK ON A WHOLE NEW LOOK!!!!! not to mention the grips feel awesome! A bit thinner than stock, but that's a good thing!

Jason! You make an awesome grip! If anyone out there is looking to make their bow stand out and get a excellent feeling grip all at the same time!!!! Give Bowtech One a yell!!!! Thanks for your time bro!!!!

nevermind the cord on the Limbdriver. I'm gonna get it Maxxed before to long  looks like crap :lol:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Man those look awesome! :jam:


----------



## KS3DER

Those grips look great! cartman. and familiar. I think I've seen those somewhere before.lol


----------



## bloodtrail1

BowTech One said:


> for the Athens bows


What is the color of that grip called?


----------



## BowTech One

bloodtrail1 said:


> What is the color of that grip called?


that color is 4X4 black


----------



## N7709K

What the eta on the hoyt grips


----------



## BowTech One

N7709K said:


> What the eta on the hoyt grips


Im guessing about a week or two based on Im getting so many orders at this moment...


----------



## N7709K

Sweet can't wait to seem them, the ones that I've seen pics of are sweet.

Whats it gonna run for a set?


----------



## BowTech One

N7709K said:


> Sweet can't wait to seem them, the ones that I've seen pics of are sweet.
> 
> Whats it gonna run for a set?


around $65


----------



## Hunter2678

Jason, Im thinkin of a 3 color pair....black, grey(silver) & green ....is that possible?


----------



## BowTech One

Hunter2678 said:


> Jason, Im thinkin of a 3 color pair....black, grey(silver) & green ....is that possible?


Sorry that is not possible...The cartbon has to go thru a dying process and multi colors like that will bleed together...

Jason


----------



## andy6228

*Hoyt*

Can't wait to hear the Hoyt grips are available. Can you please post a better picture of the available colors when you get a chance? The right side is kind of blurry. Also, I looked on your website and saw camo grips for the pistols, are they available for the bows??


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thanks Jason for the great grips they look even better in person. I love that they are slimmer then the stockers as well.


----------



## ricksmathew

Jason, Can you make camo colored grips?

Thanks Rick


----------



## cartman308

Like 05_sprcrw says these grips look amazing!! The pics look good but don't even come close to doing any justice to the in person look of them. They are REALLY good looking grips!!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Cartman308

I will most definitely second that! The pics can't truely capture the beauty of the grips.


----------



## BowTech One

andy6228 said:


> Can't wait to hear the Hoyt grips are available. Can you please post a better picture of the available colors when you get a chance? The right side is kind of blurry. Also, I looked on your website and saw camo grips for the pistols, are they available for the bows??


Sorry those are no longer a option...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:bump: for amazing grips guys


----------



## 08toxikshooter

just got mine in the mail and on the bow WOW They look amazing pics to come going to shoot wiwth em on there right now


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:ninja:

Morning at'ers don't forget Jason's grips will be the perfect addition to the bow.


----------



## cartman308

Bring it back to the top for some sweet grips 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good Morning AT'ers....


----------



## ricksmathew

Morning!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Just got done shooting, I can't say enough on how good these grips feel in my hand.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets start the morning off up top.


----------



## cartman308

Weekend bump for sweetest grips on AT!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter2678

cartman308 said:


> Weekend bump for sweetest grips on AT!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:amen:


----------



## cartman308

Back up! Get your ordrs in! Hoyt grips are in the works 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good morning AT'rs.

I tried the grips out this weekend in 25 degree weather with snow and they had no problems at all.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets start the day off at the top.


----------



## bcbow1971

OK I am back from vacation and will get a picture of my grips posted for you all to see on my Omen.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sweet can't wait to see them.


----------



## cartman308

back to page one!!! Get your orders in!!:darkbeer:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well lets start the morning off at the top.


----------



## Mule426

Got the Grips Monday. I love them. I will post pics soon. 

Thanks Jason!!!


----------



## ricksmathew

:thumbs_up


----------



## N7709K

whats the ETA on the hoyt grips


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see some pictures from the guys that recently got some grips. I love to see how other bows look with these awesome grips.


----------



## ricksmathew

:bump:


----------



## cartman308

Page two?!?!? These belong one top!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets get your bow a new set of grips.


----------



## BowTech One

Ok back from hunting trip! sorry I was gone so long!!! No net where I was...

Jason


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good to hear Jason, did you manage to connect?


----------



## BowTech One

05_sprcrw said:


> Good to hear Jason, did you manage to connect?


A few times!:wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good to hear Jason, congrats.

Lets start off the day at the top.


Hey do any of you guys have pics yet of your new grips? (hope it doesn't sound pushy, :embara:, I just really like pics.)


----------



## Apott05

I hope to be getting my here sometime this week. Silver with black elite emblem on a GT500 ninja.


----------



## cartman308

Apott05 said:


> I hope to be getting my here sometime this week. Silver with black elite emblem on a GT500 ninja.


Be sure to post up some pics!!! Betchya that will be NICE! :wink:


----------



## cartman308

back on top! GRIP THIS!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

05_sprcrw said:


> Thanks Jason for the great grips they look even better in person. I love that they are slimmer then the stockers as well.



Lets get some pics of the grips to the new page.


----------



## cartman308

*Ya talked me into it! How bout before and after?!?!?!*



cartman308 said:


> These grips are the shiznizit!!!! Just feast you eyes on this!
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet bow if i say so myself...... BUT NOW!!!!
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh MY LORD THIS BOW JUST TOOK ON A WHOLE NEW LOOK!!!!! not to mention the grips feel awesome! A bit thinner than stock, but that's a good thing!
> 
> Jason! You make an awesome grip! If anyone out there is looking to make their bow stand out and get a excellent feeling grip all at the same time!!!! Give Bowtech One a yell!!!! Thanks for your time bro!!!!
> 
> nevermind the cord on the Limbdriver. I'm gonna get it Maxxed before to long  looks like crap :lol:


Feast your eyes on these BEAUTIES!!!!


----------



## ricksmathew

Sweet looking grips, they do "pretty up" a bow, and they work too!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Looks good Cartman308!


----------



## cartman308

05_sprcrw said:


> Looks good Cartman308!


Thanks man. Yours ain't to shabby. Now we just need a big ole buck layin behind them!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am hoping here soon to get that, heck I am in a bit of a dry spell. I would be happy to have a doe laying behind one at this point. I have a tag for both so I am hoping to thwak something this weekend.


----------



## cartman308

05_sprcrw said:


> I am hoping here soon to get that, heck I am in a bit of a dry spell. I would be happy to have a doe laying behind one at this point. I have a tag for both so I am hoping to thwak something this weekend.


I didn't have my grips yet when I got my doe. Regular season opened the 17th. It's been slllllooooowwww.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ya mine opened up back in sept but I have not had many chances to get into the stand with work.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

"Grip This"


----------



## johnh1720

Anybody heard from Jason lately? I need to place an order for a couple sets of grips.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

He was on here I think monday. Have you tried calling him?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

"grip this" guys these are the best grips out there give them a try you will be happy you did.


----------



## Apott05

Got mine! time to install them tomorrow and show them off a little bit.


----------



## cartman308

Apott05 said:


> Got mine! time to install them tomorrow and show them off a little bit.


Can't wait to see'em!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Apott05

Some crappy indoor pics. Will have to get some pics in some better light soon. You get the idea though. Amazing set of grips I tell ya. Cant wait to take these to the first spot shoot.


----------



## cartman308

Very nice!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Apott05

Thank you sir.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Apott05 them are some great looking grips! 

"grip this"


----------



## bcbow1971

Ok finally got some pics of these sweet grips!!!!!! and yes "GRIP THIS" is a sweet name!!!! Cant wait to order a set for my new Athens bow when I get it!!!!


----------



## cartman308

Good looking bows everyone!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those are some great looking grips


----------



## ABTABB

I really need a Lime set for My AM-32...:shade:...Any word on the Hoyt's yet?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

"Grip This" 

Check out these awesome grips guys.


----------



## bcbow1971

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Come on guys lets "grip this" and get some more pics of these fantastic grips... please


----------



## bcbow1971

I will be ordering me some for my new Athens bow as soon as I figure out which bow I want......!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sweet I have herd great things about the Athens line


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah me too and I am so stoked to be picked up by them!!!! I am leaning towards the 34" Buck Commander.....that thing looks SWEET!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I just checked them out and yes that is one mean looking bow


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is what I hope it looks like in my hands in a about 4 weeks.....LOL


----------



## 05_sprcrw

very nice! that would definitly look good decked out in some CC grips


----------



## bcbow1971

I took carterman's grips off his picture above and placed them on this BC along with my SS stabilizer!!


----------



## cartman308

bcbow1971 said:


> I took carterman's grips off his picture above and placed them on this BC along with my SS stabilizer!!


Nice! : thumbs_up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I thought I saw them on there but wasn't going to say it in case I was wrong :lol: :embara:


----------



## bcbow1971

johnh1720 said:


> Anybody heard from Jason lately? I need to place an order for a couple sets of grips.


He is sick with phenmonia and if you need to get ahold of him he wants you to call him. If you need his number PM me. 

Brian


----------



## BowTech One

Im sorry guys I have been very sick, but I will make it a point to try and take care of you all...

Jason


----------



## shuttle1

I'm looking into some grips for my athens, anyone know how much they are running?


----------



## bcbow1971

PM Jason Bowtech One above, he can get that for you!!


----------



## johnh1720

Hope you get better soon.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BowTech One said:


> Im sorry guys I have been very sick, but I will make it a point to try and take care of you all...
> 
> Jason


Hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## cartman308

shuttle1 said:


> I'm looking into some grips for my athens, anyone know how much they are running?


Athens grips are $60 plus shipping. GivE Jason a call. He'll hook u up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onetohunt

cartman308 said:


> Athens grips are $60 plus shipping. GivE Jason a call. He'll hook u up!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


you won't regret it, these are the best custom grips I have ever used.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets put this at the top.

Also any new pics to put up so we can get some images on this page.


----------



## onetohunt

great grips here guys!! Give them a look!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Grip this guys!

These are great gifts, I am planing on giving them as gifts for christmas!


----------



## BowTech One

Ok well its a new week so Im gonna do a new sale! $50 shipped for Bowtech grips!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971

Glad to see you back on here Jason....u feeling better?


----------



## BowTech One

NBA WITH FULL BRIGHT!!!!


----------



## shuttle1

I can't wait until I get my grips for my Athens!


----------



## onetohunt

shuttle1 said:


> I can't wait until I get my grips for my Athens!


you will not be sorry. great grips.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is a great looking bow Jason! 

"Grip this"


Bowtech Grips on sale for $50 shipped!!!


----------



## BowTech One

Victory Archery GM Bart Lawhorn shot this massive Ohio buck with Carbon Creations and Victory arrows! This may be the largest white tail buck ever taken on film!!! Unofficial score of 187!!!!!!!!! WAY TO GO BART!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

WOW!!! That is a serious deer congrats!


----------



## bcbow1971

Man that thing has some hieght on it!!! Way to GO!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Grip This 

Good sale going on guys


----------



## BowTech One

Call or email me for best pricing! 619-436-7109 or [email protected]...

Jason


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BowTech One said:


> Call or email me for best pricing! 619-436-7109 or [email protected]...
> 
> Jason


Grip this guys! 

Give Jason a call great guy, and fun to talk with! :darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971

+++++++1 to Jason being great to talk with!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Grip This guys don't miss out on the best set of grips on the market.


----------



## BowTech One

I think Im gonna do a killer weekend special! stay tuned!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

:thumbs_up:jeez::user: Sweet waiting....lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Looks like I will have to sit next to a computer!


----------



## shuttle1

I can't wait for these grips to arrive.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah I am ordering me some more grips for my new Athens Bow. My others are super sweet and my Athens will be my 3-D bow and these grips will make it bling!!! LOL


----------



## shuttle1

Yeah, I can't wait, I hope I get them maybe today or tomorrow. It would be nice


----------



## bcbow1971

Shuttle is it for ur Accomplice, I am ordering my Buck Commander Monday and am oredering Orange and black grips for it!!!


----------



## shuttle1

Yeah for the accomplice. I ordered flat bright


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Thanks for adding me to the team Jason Cheers!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Welcome to the group! 

Any pics of the grips?


----------



## BowTech One

Im over stocked on Bowtech grips, so for this weekend only BT grips are $35 shipped...

Jason


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

:ranger:


----------



## bcbow1971

Looking forward to getting my new grips for my Athens Buck Commander.....will post pics when I get them on my bow!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thanks Carbon Creations! I managed to connect with a nice deer, and a perfect shot zero torque first time in a long time! Thanks to the slim profile of your great grips Jason!


----------



## bcbow1971

Nice Buck.......I passed on one like that this weekend...couldnt get a good shot so let me slide and hoping to catch him again before the big guns start shooting this weekend.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ya that was my same situation, I had to get him by friday or gun hunters are set loose on him.


----------



## bcbow1971

LOL I hear ya.....mine was within 30yards of me but never posed a good angle or clear enough shot.....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I got lucky, this was the first buck I saw on this peice of land! 

There are rumors of a 170" monster in there. Luckily I am the only one with permision to hunt the private land that buts up to the public land I took this guy on.


----------



## BowTech One

05_sprcrw said:


> I got lucky, this was the first buck I saw on this peice of land!
> 
> There are rumors of a 170" monster in there. Luckily I am the only one with permision to hunt the private land that buts up to the public land I took this guy on.


That is a GREAT looking buck you got there! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## nickster

*nice bucks*

nice bucks boys :teeth:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thanks Guys!


----------



## BowTech One

Lets put it back on top! Elite grips going for $45 shipped!!!


----------



## Looney Bin

J,

How is it going bud??? Do me a favor and look across the room and tell Nick his lenses shipped and he should be getting them any day now.:thumbs_up


----------



## BowTech One

Looney Bin said:


> J,
> 
> How is it going bud??? Do me a favor and look across the room and tell Nick his lenses shipped and he should be getting them any day now.:thumbs_up


HAHA just told him! hey give me a call when you have a spare moment!


----------



## Looney Bin

BowTech One said:


> HAHA just told him! hey give me a call when you have a spare moment!


Will do. Give me a minute.


----------



## cartman308

05_sprcrw said:


> Thanks Carbon Creations! I managed to connect with a nice deer, and a perfect shot zero torque first time in a long time! Thanks to the slim profile of your great grips Jason!


Nice buck man!!!!! Congrats! Closest ice been is a fresh rub 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hang in there man, that is all I was seeing to until he just materialized out of thin air.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BowTech One said:


> Lets put it back on top! Elite grips going for $45 shipped!!!


"Grip This"

Look Elite grips are on sale!


----------



## BowTech One

Ive been asked by a few to do a sale on Athens grips...what you all think???


----------



## cartman308

BowTech One said:


> Ive been asked by a few to do a sale on Athens grips...what you all think???


I'd say you'd get a few purchases


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ah shucks us pse/ nba guys always get left out :lol: 

I would definitely think you would get a few purchases if athens went on sale.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

"Grip This"

Thinking about a new bow, I know I get bored with my bow, and want a new look. How about changing your grips, it is a simple mod that will help the bow feel like a new machine.


----------



## bcbow1971

Hope to be getting my new Athens grips soon........of course the bows not here yet but I wanna see them!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

They are awesome! The quaility of these grips are second to none! I would love to have them on my hand gun but he doesn't make them for my gun


----------



## bcbow1971

Yes they are nice grips and I love the one on my Omen right now. I am gonna put my Grip This sticker and slap it on my new Blazer, once I figure out what all I am putting on it.....lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I put mine on my bow case, so everyone sees it at the shops and everywhere else. (I have this weird thing with stickers on my windows :embara


----------



## bcbow1971

Well One will go on my bowcase and the other will go on my Hunting/3D vehicle!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ya I will keep the other one to give to a buddy or something to get more press from it by getting it out there. Or I could just stick it on the girl friends car :lol:


----------



## BowTech One

Brian your grips are on the way today! I had to make the ones your ordered...I thought I had them in stock:angry:


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet thanks BRO!!!! Hey BTW do you have any other stickers besides the one I got before, like a regular window decal? 

Thanks man I know they will be sweet!!!!


----------



## BowTech One

bcbow1971 said:


> Sweet thanks BRO!!!! Hey BTW do you have any other stickers besides the one I got before, like a regular window decal?
> 
> Thanks man I know they will be sweet!!!!


at this moment its the only stickers have...


----------



## bcbow1971

Ok Thanks!!!!


----------



## requiembell

Any pics of the grips on an Athens BC? I am interested.


----------



## cartman308

requiembell said:


> Any pics of the grips on an Athens BC? I am interested.












not a BC but same riser. My bow is an all black 34 Accomplice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Here are a few Athens bows I have found with in the thread. 



KS3DER said:


>





cartman308 said:


> These grips are the shiznizit!!!! Just feast you eyes on this!
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet bow if i say so myself...... BUT NOW!!!!
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh MY LORD THIS BOW JUST TOOK ON A WHOLE NEW LOOK!!!!! not to mention the grips feel awesome! A bit thinner than stock, but that's a good thing!
> 
> Jason! You make an awesome grip! If anyone out there is looking to make their bow stand out and get a excellent feeling grip all at the same time!!!! Give Bowtech One a yell!!!! Thanks for your time bro!!!!
> 
> nevermind the cord on the Limbdriver. I'm gonna get it Maxxed before to long  looks like crap :lol:


----------



## cartman308

Thanks 05_sprcrw :thumbs_up:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 05_sprcrw

No prob man, your bow was the first one I thought of when he asked for them, I just had to go far enough back to get the original post.


----------



## requiembell

Bow Tech One PM sent.

Those grips look fantastic on the Athens.


----------



## cartman308

requiembell said:


> Bow Tech One PM sent.
> 
> Those grips look fantastic on the Athens.


They look 1000X better in person! NO JOKE!!!! You'll LOVE them!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yep pictures although good just can not capture the beauty of these grips.


----------



## bcbow1971

cartman308 said:


> They look 1000X better in person! NO JOKE!!!! You'll LOVE them!


+1 on that man!!!!


----------



## BowTech One

back to the top!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

lets start off at the top!

Grip This


----------



## shuttle1

My grips are on the way, I just can't wait for them to arrive!!


----------



## bcbow1971

shuttle1 said:


> My grips are on the way, I just can't wait for them to arrive!!


Ditto......sitting by the mail box!!!


----------



## requiembell

Bow Tech One: PM sent this morning regarding my grips. Just let me know.


----------



## cartman308

Back to the top for some sweeeeeeeeeeet grips!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets get this where it belongs at the top for a great set of grips.


----------



## BowTech One

Im gonna toss up a new sale! PSE/NBA grips for $38 shipped!!!

Jason


----------



## bcbow1971

BowTech One said:


> Im gonna toss up a new sale! PSE/NBA grips for $38 shipped!!!
> 
> Jason


TTT for a great deal on some super grips!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hopin to get my Athens in the mail tomorrow!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Looks like I will have to be ordering another set her really quick these grips are awesome guys! PSE/NBA you guys are going to love these grips, they slim down the profile of your grip just a tad more but it feels perfect. I am telling you one thing you won't be disappointed!

Jason makes a great grip guys!


----------



## bcbow1971

05_sprcrw said:


> Looks like I will have to be ordering another set her really quick these grips are awesome guys! PSE/NBA you guys are going to love these grips, they slim down the profile of your grip just a tad more but it feels perfect. I am telling you one thing you won't be disappointed!
> 
> Jason makes a great grip guys!


Yes he does here is another pick of my PSE grip!!!!


----------



## BowTech One

Got a few orders for the PSE/NBA grips! lets get a few more...

Jason


----------



## jjcard41

Good deal on some great grips! How is everything going in CA Jason?


----------



## bcbow1971

TTT for some great grips!!!


----------



## BowTech One

jjcard41 said:


> Good deal on some great grips! How is everything going in CA Jason?


Busy, but other than that life is good!


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey Bro my bow will be here Friday and I am assuming my grips will be here today or tomorrow and they will be right on there. 

Q for you, How hard would it be to have these grips engraved with the Buck Commader logo like the Buck commander comes with.


----------



## BowTech One

I dont do any engraving...Any logos I have are molded in already...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

To the Top for some great grips!

Jason I will be ordering two more sets tomorrow!


----------



## BowTech One

Had a great night last night shooting indoor taking 7 of 10 rounds of 3 spot...The CC grips felt great on the NBA bow, and the Victory Archery X Killers were KILLING!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I am sure it will be sweet on my New Athens when they come in, I know my tracking # says my bow will be in tomorrow. 

BTW Jason, I got picked up for Victory also!!!!! I think if all goes well I will be ordering the ringers for my Athens, but I may go with the Xkillers but I am not sure if they are too larger for ASA or IBO????


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Man nice shooting Jason, those New Breeds are something aren't they! I know mine can really shoot, I am sure yours is much the same way. 

And pm will be sent in 5 min I am ready to order. 

"Grip This"


----------



## bcbow1971

Got my burnt orange grips yesterday and will get them on my bow just as soon as old brown truck drops my bow off today!!!


----------



## BowTech One

bcbow1971 said:


> Got my burnt orange grips yesterday and will get them on my bow just as soon as old brown truck drops my bow off today!!!


Sweet I knew they were getting close to showing up at the time of your last post...


----------



## onetohunt

Guys if you are thinking about a set of custom grips, these are awesome!! Great finish and an awesome feel. Give Jason a call and he will set you up!!


----------



## bcbow1971

YES they are here is the burnt orange on my Athens Buck Commander

Thanks Jason!!!


----------



## BowTech One

bcbow1971 said:


> YES they are here is the burnt orange on my Athens Buck Commander
> 
> Thanks Jason!!!


No Brian thank you!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those grips look sweet!

"grip this" 

Guys these are amazing grips! I just ordered another two sets from Jason. You can't go wrong with these. Great fit and finish, and feel great in your hand.


----------



## BowTech One

Martin and Rytera grips on sale this week! $50 shipped!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

my new burnt orange Athens grips


----------



## asa1485

They look sweet. Too bad he does not do Hoyt grips.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Look awesome!


----------



## Looney Bin

J,

I'm going to have to order a set or two of grips.:thumbs_up Your lenses shipped and you should see them shortly.:darkbeer:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT for some great grips! 

"Grip This"


----------



## bcbow1971

heres a zoomed in pic of my grips


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Very sweet, I am diggin that!


----------



## bcbow1971

yeah and if you click on it and then click again and then enlarge it inanother IE window you can really see the carbon fibers!!!!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=673813&d=1259088558


----------



## 05_sprcrw

How did you get such clairity of the pictures? I couldn't capture all the detail from the carbon fiber in my grips.


----------



## bcbow1971

15MP Digital SLR camera. The original picture was around 9MB's and I cropped it and resized it by almost 70% for it to be small enough to post on here. The original size picture is huge and wow you really can see the grains


Here is the one I just cropped


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=673821&d=1259089287

Click link then hover over pic and at the bottom of the picture the expand sqaure click it and really see the carbon fiber


----------



## BowTech One

Brian very nice pics buddy!


----------



## NY911

Sorry - so much to weed through - how much are PSE grips for the BEST Grip?

I may be interested in an orangeish set.


----------



## BowTech One

NY911 said:


> Sorry - so much to weed through - how much are PSE grips for the BEST Grip?
> 
> I may be interested in an orangeish set.


Sent you a PM


----------



## 05_sprcrw

NY911 said:


> Sorry - so much to weed through - how much are PSE grips for the BEST Grip?
> 
> I may be interested in an orangeish set.


They are awesome I shoot the same grip as you and it slims it down just a tad more and just feels natural in my hand. You will love them :thumbs_up Jason's grips are top notch.


----------



## FITZGERALD

when are the hoyt grips comin?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Grip This! TTT


----------



## BowTech One

The Hoyt grips have been very tricky! Ive almost got the CNC program right, so Im hoping real soon...

Jason


----------



## onetohunt

Great grips, give Jason a call and let him hook you up!!


----------



## BowTech One

put it back on top


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT for some great grips! 

Contact Jason for what I consider the best grip out there right now.


----------



## South Man

What about for the Pearson Legend?


----------



## BowTech One

South Man said:


> What about for the Pearson Legend?


Sorry no pearson at the moment, but do have plans for it...

Jason


----------



## BowTech One

Huge Athens grip blow out sale!!! $37.50 shipped any color!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

BowTech One said:


> Huge Athens grip blow out sale!!! $37.50 shipped any color!!!!


SWEET grips and here is some pics of mine!!!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attach...1&d=1259089287


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thats a great deal... 

I am hoping that my other two sets arrive today! Thanks again Jason your grips are great.


----------



## cartman308

BowTech One said:


> Huge Athens grip blow out sale!!! $37.50 shipped any color!!!!


That's a heck of a deal for you athens shooters!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Grip This


----------



## bcbow1971

My wife was like nice saying on the back of my blazer.....lol.....I told her that it was for my grips and she said I know......lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:lol:

Yep I love it one of my favorite saysings out there.


----------



## BowTech One

You guys crack me up some days!!!!:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

what you talkin bout willis?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:lol:

awesome post bcbow1971


And Jason we try :thumbs_up


----------



## onetohunt

BowTech One said:


> Huge Athens grip blow out sale!!! $37.50 shipped any color!!!!


:mg:


----------



## BowTech One

Im almost out of Athens grips for the moment! When there out so it the sale!!!

Jason


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well it sounds like they are moving pretty quickly off the shelves for you Jason!


----------



## CptKaos

*Any for Hoyt*

I am ready to order a set for my AM32

Larry


----------



## cartman308

CptKaos said:


> I am ready to order a set for my AM32
> 
> Larry


when Jason gets them right he'll sell a ton of them! Y'all will be VERY happy with them!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

cartman308 said:


> when Jason gets them right he'll sell a ton of them! Y'all will be VERY happy with them!


+1

Heck even once he gets it done he will have to make a ton before even saying anything in order to fill the orders for them. But it will be a ton of happy customers.


----------



## South Man

Do you or will you be making them for the 2010 Pearson Legend?


----------



## BowTech One

South Man said:


> Do you or will you be making them for the 2010 Pearson Legend?


At this moment I do not, but do have plans to!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT for some amazing grips


----------



## BowTech One

Heading off to Yuma AZ tonight to see about killing some foam!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good luck Jason let us know how you shoot!


----------



## bcbow1971

Good luck!!!! Glad its this time of year not in the million degree summer Yuma can have!!!!


----------



## onetohunt

Get this back on the top.....someone has got to one a set of great grips!!!


----------



## aggiegoddess

*Need 2 cost?*

Need a Black & blue for an Elite Fire and a Bright Red carbon for a Admiral


Costs?

thanks
Tracy


----------



## GaBear

Here are the Grips that Jason made for my New Cyborg















The Pic's dont do them Justice

Thanks Again Jason!!!!!


----------



## 29innovator70

Do you have anything that shows all of your available colors?


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

:ranger:


----------



## onetohunt

29innovator70 said:


> Do you have anything that shows all of your available colors?


up around the first couple of pages he has a color chart there.


----------



## 29innovator70

onetohunt said:


> up around the first couple of pages he has a color chart there.


I saw that but I was hoping for something with a little more clarity.


----------



## BowTech One

The shoot in Yuma was great, but I left before the awards and there were still guys out shooting and needed to turn in score cards, so Im not sure how I place...However at the time that I had turned in my score card I was leading the open class...

Jason


----------



## BowTech One

Well I just got the phone call and I won the open class at the Yuma AZ shoot!!!

Jason


----------



## GaBear

Congrats Jason. Way to put them Victory's to good use.:darkbeer:


----------



## cartman308

29innovator70 said:


> I saw that but I was hoping for something with a little more clarity.


Jason! Any chance of getting a better scan or pic of the color palette?


----------



## bcbow1971

BowTech One said:


> Well I just got the phone call and I won the open class at the Yuma AZ shoot!!!
> 
> Jason


Congrats Jason!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Congrats Jason, great shooting! Were you shooting the NBA?


----------



## BowTech One

cartman308 said:


> Jason! Any chance of getting a better scan or pic of the color palette?


Ill work on that today!:wink:


----------



## BowTech One

05_sprcrw said:


> Congrats Jason, great shooting! Were you shooting the NBA?


I wanted to be shooting the Genetix, but Im still waiting for it to come in...


----------



## ricksmathew

Congrats Jason, awesome shooting!


----------



## BowTech One

Ok the big sale of the week! All 4X4 black grips $10 off original pricing!!!

Jason


----------



## 05_sprcrw

awesome deal those are my favorites right there.


----------



## CptKaos

*How about...*

the Hoyt grips, any progress?

Larry


----------



## BowTech One

CptKaos said:


> the Hoyt grips, any progress?
> 
> Larry


Yes I am getting somewhere finely!!!


----------



## BowTech One

I sent my buddy Mark at Extreme a few carbon tubes and this is what he came up with for me for a v bar set up!


----------



## johnh1720

Congrats Jason!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Man Jason that looks awesome!


----------



## BowTech One

Thank guys!

$10 off all 4X4 black grips!!!


----------



## 29innovator70

Still waiting on a better look at the color options.....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am sure Jason is working on it things have been pretty hecktick for him.


----------



## BowTech One

haha tell me about it!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

If there is something I can help you out with Jason then just pm me and let me know.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## BowTech One

05_sprcrw said:


> If there is something I can help you out with Jason then just pm me and let me know.


Just keep doing what your doing its helping me out a million:wink:! Ive just been under the weather again its been a rough late 09 have the flu this time but ill keep pushing through:shade:!


----------



## ricksmathew

BowTech One said:


> Just keep doing what your doing its helping me out a million:wink:! Ive just been under the weather again its been a rough late 09 have the flu this time but ill keep pushing through:shade:!



Hope you feel better Jason!


----------



## bcbow1971

BowTech One said:


> Just keep doing what your doing its helping me out a million:wink:! Ive just been under the weather again its been a rough late 09 have the flu this time but ill keep pushing through:shade:!


Hope you feel better as well brother, gonna shoot u a PM!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BowTech One said:


> Just keep doing what your doing its helping me out a million:wink:! Ive just been under the weather again its been a rough late 09 have the flu this time but ill keep pushing through:shade:!




Ya this time of the year is just miserable. I hope you get to feeling better :darkbeer:


----------



## BowTech One

Here is a great color we dont see much of! MED BLUE


----------



## bcbow1971

Nice Bowtech emblem.......

Guys these grips are hard to show the true color with a pic.....the sun and seeing them with your own eyes is like night and day!!! I bet that blue look smooth!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is a sweet color! I might have to order another set for the NBA :embara:


----------



## cartman308

Grip This!!!!

Pics really don't do these grips justice! They are 1000x better lookning in person!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onetohunt

cartman308 said:


> Grip This!!!!
> 
> Pics really don't do these grips justice! They are 1000x better lookning in person!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree. :wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Most definitely the look in person can not be replicated.


----------



## GaBear

You Got That Right.

These grips look so much better in person.


----------



## BowTech One

Here is one of my favorites!


----------



## bcbow1971

BowTech One said:


> Here is one of my favorites!




Very Nice!!!


----------



## BowTech One

Here is one more for you guys! Pumpkin Orange!!!


----------



## BowTech One

Here is a great looking green for camo bows...


----------



## bcbow1971

Nice!!!


----------



## BowTech One

I call this one BLING!!!


----------



## BowTech One

Any NURPLE fans?:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

Smooth Stability guys like purple.....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am really liking that purple! 

Jason let me know when you have them all done and I will shrink each picture down some and make them into one big color card to help others see all of them at once.


----------



## BowTech One

SHINNY!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Now thats some platnium BLING!!!!!!!


----------



## BowTech One

I like this BLING better!!!


----------



## BowTech One

Burnt Orange is one of my best sellers!


----------



## BowTech One

Lime Green is a show stopper!


----------



## BowTech One

Dark Blue!


----------



## BowTech One

2X2 black!


----------



## BowTech One

4X4 Black!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

man these are looking great Jason.


----------



## bowfisher

*hoyt*

Hows them hoyt grips comin along?


----------



## GaBear

Dang Jason Those are some SHARP LOOKING GRIPS


----------



## BowTech One

I can also SATIN any color!


----------



## BowTech One

Im really not sure what to call this color???


----------



## 05_sprcrw

What color is that last one? a Brown or a copper?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BowTech One said:


> Im really not sure what to call this color???


cherry red?


----------



## BowTech One

This to me is the best looking grip on a Bowtech!


----------



## BowTech One

Bumble Bee!


----------



## bcbow1971

Jason check out my tubes on my stool......I need some more decals.....lol

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1083636


----------



## 05_sprcrw

bcbow1971 said:


> Jason check out my tubes on my stool......I need some more decals.....lol
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1083636


Awesome!


----------



## johnh1720

TTT for some good lookin grips.


----------



## BowTech One

I have more colors but no hidef pics of them at the moment...Ill get them up asap!


----------



## BowTech One

Makes great Christmas gifts!:wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

To the top!


----------



## bcbow1971

BowTech One said:


> Makes great Christmas gifts!:wink:


You can say that again!!!!


----------



## BowTech One

OK I have way to much Bowtech in stock so Ide like to blow some out!!! $45 shipped! Regular price is $65 shipped!!!!!!!!

Jason


----------



## BowTech One

Martin in blue!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

great deal on bowtech grips


----------



## BowTech One

Hey lady Martin shooters look at these beauties!!!


----------



## NY911

Pretty excited - ordered two sets!

PINK for my GX (that's right...PINK!)

and

Orange for the ORANGE CRUSH!


----------



## BowTech One

NY911 said:


> Pretty excited - ordered two sets!
> 
> PINK for my GX (that's right...PINK!)
> 
> and
> 
> Orange for the ORANGE CRUSH!


There gonna look GREAT! Post pics when you get them on the bows!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I too am a fan of pink on my bows it really shows up well. Also Jason that really is a good looking pink on those martin grips.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning At'ers Looks at these awesome grips


----------



## BowTech One

If you looking for Bowtech grips get them now there going at a great price!!!

Jason


----------



## BowTech One

Martin in Full Brite!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:bump: Bowtech grips are on sale guys get them while they are hot.


----------



## BowTech One

Rytera Alien Lime!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning At'ers


----------



## NY911

BowTech One said:


> There gonna look GREAT! Post pics when you get them on the bows!!!


Oh I will!:wink:



BowTech One said:


> Martin in Full Brite!


Wow...that color is badass!


----------



## BowTech One

Athens 4X4 black!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

BowTech One said:


> Athens 4X4 black!!!


Nice.....what color is the lighter color?


----------



## BowTech One

bcbow1971 said:


> Nice.....what color is the lighter color?


Not sure what lighter color your talking about Brian?:embara:


----------



## bcbow1971

My bad on the Athens....is that like an orangeish color?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I believe it is just an all black 4x4 grip but the way the light reflects off of it it seems like a different color. (not sure if thats what your asking though)


----------



## BowTech One

05_sprcrw said:


> I believe it is just an all black 4x4 grip but the way the light reflects off of it it seems like a different color. (not sure if thats what your asking though)


This is the correct answer!:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

ding ding ding what prize do I win.......
I like that look as well.....HMMMMMM too bad I couldnt just un screw these and add a different color when I feel like it....


----------



## BowTech One

bcbow1971 said:


> ding ding ding what prize do I win.......
> I like that look as well.....HMMMMMM too bad I couldnt just un screw these and add a different color when I feel like it....


Well you can just pop them off and change colors at anytime you feel you would like to!


----------



## BowTech One

Here is what my 34 Athens is sporting!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

True true... Just need me a stockpile of grips and extra tape.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BowTech One

bcbow1971 said:


> True true... Just need me a stockpile of grips and extra tape.....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes to the grip part, but no to the tape part! If you cover the tape in the transfer backing or a wax paper the tape is reusable! Just dont get it dirty...However if you ever do need anymore tape just ask me and Ill send some out to you at no charge...

Jason


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet!!! I appreciate it!! May just get some more colors on order after the new year!!!!!

U bringin any to the ATA?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BowTech One

bcbow1971 said:


> Sweet!!! I appreciate it!! May just get some more colors on order after the new year!!!!!
> 
> U bringin any to the ATA?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Im not sure yet...Maybe!:wink:


----------



## bcbow1971

Cool!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NY911

Thos look like pearl handles....amazing


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is sweet I didn't know the tape was reuseable!


----------



## BowTech One

Just a few of the toys!


----------



## BowTech One

Red/Black PSE and NBA!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BowTech One said:


> Just a few of the toys!


Them are some sweet looking toys! I am loving that NBA :wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Bringing it back up for the morning.


----------



## CptKaos

*How about...*

the HOYT grips? Any progress yet?

Larry


----------



## onetohunt

Grip This!!


----------



## bcbow1971

I tell you everytime I grab my bow the grip is one thing that stands out the most to me!!!!

Gotta love em....

Jason when you gonna get some window decals made?


----------



## BowTech One

Working on it!:wink:


----------



## BowTech One

A classic for the Alien!


----------



## asa1485

Wish you made them for Hoyts.


----------



## bcbow1971

asa1485 said:


> Wish you made them for Hoyts.


He's working on it Pete!!! I am guessing pretty blue pair for ya?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

To the top for the afternoon.


----------



## GaBear

BowTech One said:


> Red/Black PSE and NBA!!!


Those look very familiar


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

these grips look great..what adhesive do you guys find works the best when installing them?


----------



## NY911

ANy pics of my orange and pink grips yet?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Breathn said:


> these grips look great..what adhesive do you guys find works the best when installing them?




Jason puts an adhesive on the back for you. It is a super strong tape, all you have to do is peel and stick. Also if you take them off then you can always just stick them to some wax paper and they can be re-used. Jason said as long as the tape stays clean they will hold for reuse.


----------



## dh1

How much would the PSE in the silver with flo. green cost? Also how thick are they?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

dh1 said:


> How much would the PSE in the silver with flo. green cost? Also how thick are they?




They will line up flush I believe with your PSE. I don't know if Jason offers that color combo. on the pse/nba grips you will not see the sides or the bottom of the grips only the top.


----------



## BowTech One

NY911 said:


> ANy pics of my orange and pink grips yet?


Your grips have been shipped already!:wink:

When the grips are ordered I already have them made and on the shelf, but I dont have a pic of everyone in every color...However I am working on getting a pic of everyone in all the colors...

Jason


----------



## BowTech One

dh1 said:


> How much would the PSE in the silver with flo. green cost? Also how thick are they?


You have a PM...


----------



## dh1

Thanks for the quick reply! If the grips ship that fast, that would be amazing!


----------



## bcbow1971

dh1 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! If the grips ship that fast, that would be amazing!


Jason gets them shipped fast!!! As long as they are on hand and don't need to be made. 

You wont be dissapointed......mine are posted on here with my Omen.....they look just like the ones just above but 1000 times better in person!!! I also have pics of my Athens Buck Commander grips he did for me as well...

The sun makes these grips bling!!!!!


----------



## BowTech One

Burnt orange! The pic of most of the Athens shooters!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Yep them there my grips on my Athens!!!! great looking carbon weave!!!! Just as in real life!


----------



## NY911

BowTech One said:


> Your grips have been shipped already!:wink:
> 
> When the grips are ordered I already have them made and on the shelf, but I dont have a pic of everyone in every color...However I am working on getting a pic of everyone in all the colors...
> 
> Jason


Yes sir they were!:darkbeer:


----------



## NY911

And the hunting X-Force! PINK....it's a killer color...and this bow IS a killer:wink:


----------



## BowTech One

Ruby Elite!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Check out the grips Jason is posting up! How can you resist them?


----------



## BowTech One

There is gonna be something special coming stay tuned!!!

Jason


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am eageraly awaiting Jason


----------



## bowfisher

Well-------------We're----------Waiting!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## icefishur96

I just ordered me some grips for my Vendetta!! I will post pics as soon as they are installed!


----------



## fishcatcher

BowTech One said:


> A classic for the Alien!


do you have one in pearl and green? they look great too btw.

Bill


----------



## onetohunt

back to the top!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Check out the grips!


----------



## BowTech One

fishcatcher said:


> do you have one in pearl and green? they look great too btw.
> 
> Bill


Yes I do! I sent you a PM!!!:wink:


----------



## asa1485

bcbow1971 said:


> He's working on it Pete!!! I am guessing pretty blue pair for ya?


Was thinking red.


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet!!!!


----------



## onetohunt

to the top where you belong!!


----------



## silver bullet

What color is in post #606, the one that has the satin finish? Is there an upcharge for the satin finish? Very nice looking.


----------



## BowTech One

silver bullet said:


> What color is in post #606, the one that has the satin finish? Is there an upcharge for the satin finish? Very nice looking.


That is 4X4 black in satin! And no sir there is not an up charge for satin finishes!!!

Jason


----------



## 29innovator70

BowTech One said:


> There is gonna be something special coming stay tuned!!!
> 
> Jason


any update?


----------



## BowTech One

29innovator70 said:


> any update?


We are getting close!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I will concure with the above post the suspense is killing me.


----------



## cartman308

BowTech One said:


> We are getting close!


I know! You made me some custom grips for my Kahr K9!!!!! Well I can dream............
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## icefishur96

Payment sent!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

cartman308 said:


> I know! You made me some custom grips for my Kahr K9!!!!! Well I can dream............
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


x10000

I was hoping that he made them for my Taurus PT 92para but he doesn't


----------



## BowTech One

Ok here we go!!! From here to X-mas eve any grip in any style and color $40.00 shipped!!!! With the exception of PSE/NBA those will be $30.00 shipped!!!!

MARRY CHRISTMAS FROM CARBON CREATION!!!!!!

Jason


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BowTech One said:


> Ok here we go!!! From here to X-mas eve any grip in any style and color $40.00 shipped!!!! With the exception of PSE/NBA those will be $30.00 shipped!!!!
> 
> MARRY CHRISTMAS FROM CARBON CREATION!!!!!!
> 
> Jason






That is a great price guys! You can't miss out on a price like that.


----------



## cartman308

BowTech One said:


> Ok here we go!!! From here to X-mas eve any grip in any style and color $40.00 shipped!!!! With the exception of PSE/NBA those will be $30.00 shipped!!!!
> 
> MARRY CHRISTMAS FROM CARBON CREATION!!!!!!
> 
> Jason


Good lord!!! That's a sweet deal!!! Y'all need to jump on this!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BowTech One said:


> Ok here we go!!! From here to X-mas eve any grip in any style and color $40.00 shipped!!!! With the exception of PSE/NBA those will be $30.00 shipped!!!!
> 
> MARRY CHRISTMAS FROM CARBON CREATION!!!!!!
> 
> Jason


Check out these prices guys!


----------



## ArchersParadox

wow...I think I posted on page 1....just went through all 18 pages...

..still no Hoyts....not even side plates????


----------



## onetohunt

BowTech One said:


> Ok here we go!!! From here to X-mas eve any grip in any style and color $40.00 shipped!!!! With the exception of PSE/NBA those will be $30.00 shipped!!!!
> 
> MARRY CHRISTMAS FROM CARBON CREATION!!!!!!
> 
> Jason


:mg:UNBELIEVEABLE!! great deal here guys and gals!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ArchersParadox said:


> wow...I think I posted on page 1....just went through all 18 pages...
> 
> ..still no Hoyts....not even side plates????




He is working on them, its just he has been crazy busy. :darkbeer:


----------



## onetohunt

Merry Christmas!! I hope everyone got a hold of Jason to get their grips ordered for Chirstmas!:wink:


----------



## BowTech One

onetohunt said:


> Merry Christmas!! I hope everyone got a hold of Jason to get their grips ordered for Chirstmas!:wink:


Lots of guys have been ordering!!!


----------



## N7709K

how the hoyt grips coming, Jason?


----------



## johnh1720

Merry Christmas to all my fellow staffers.


----------



## BowTech One

N7709K said:


> how the hoyt grips coming, Jason?


I have a working prototype!


----------



## BowTech One

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL! BE SAFE AND GOD BLESS FROM THE STAFF AT CARBON CREATIONS!!!:santa:


----------



## N7709K

BowTech One said:


> I have a working prototype!


Sweet


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Bringing Jason back to the top, Hoyt fans here that he has a working model.


----------



## BowTech One

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:bump:


----------



## CptKaos

*I will take...*

a set of satin black 4x4 for my AlphaMax to start.

Larry


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:bump:

Hoyt grips are now a working prototype not long at all hoyt fans!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

For those of you that ordered your grips lets see some pics!


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey Jason you bringing any to the ATA?


----------



## BowTech One

Just a lil FYI! The holidays got me a little backed up here, so those of you that have grips on order please bare with me they will be shipped very shortly...

Jason


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am sure that with that smoking deal you probably had a few orders. :wink:


----------



## BowTech One

TTT for New Years Eve!


----------



## icefishur96

Bump


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets put Jason back at the top.


----------



## bcbow1971

05_sprcrw said:


> Lets put Jason back at the top.


Sounds good!!!!

Hey Bro you going to the ATA?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

bcbow1971 said:


> Sounds good!!!!
> 
> Hey Bro you going to the ATA?


I wish I was. I am taking a hunting trip in April and that took my expendable income for the year. Hopefully next year


----------



## bcbow1971

cool...


----------



## bukhuntr

just put my grips on my new athens and man are they nice.i'll post pics as soon as i get her all set up. bump to the top for some awesome grips.


----------



## bcbow1971

bukhuntr said:


> just put my grips on my new athens and man are they nice.i'll post pics as soon as i get her all set up. bump to the top for some awesome grips.


Yeah they do look good on the Athens!!! Love them on my 34" Buck Commander!!! Which bow did you put it on and what color riser and grip?


----------



## bukhuntr

i went with the black to orange fade with carbon fiber limbs and anodized orange riser. the grips are the pumpkin with the black in them. getting ready to order my custom strings for them. putting on a limbdriver with a sword centurion and matching stoker stab.


----------



## bcbow1971

Sounds good!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving it back up


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## bcbow1971

Good Morning all!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning


----------



## GaBear

Back To The Front


----------



## icefishur96

How's the grips coming?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT for Jason and some very sweet grips

"Grip This"


----------



## bcbow1971

Only a few days till I meet the man behind the grips!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is awesome, I wish I could go to it, and meet Jason.


----------



## pure havoc

BowTech One said:


> TTT for New Years Eve!


TTT for ya. You going to the ata show ? are you going to bring grips with you to sell there ? 
Thanks and hope to see ya there 
Scott


----------



## bcbow1971

Hey check out my 3D printable cards I will be sending out to all that want them.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056616731&posted=1#post1056616731


----------



## possum boy

any grips for destroyers? prices?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:bump:


----------



## bcbow1971

possum boy said:


> any grips for destroyers? prices?


PM him and or call/text him at 619-436-7109 about your request. He may be busy with getting ready for the ATA.


----------



## possum boy

bcbow1971 said:


> PM him and or call/text him at 619-436-7109 about your request. He may be busy with getting ready for the ATA.


pmed him also, thanks though


----------



## GaBear

Free Bump to the Front


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## DesignedToHunt

Hey guys! Just wanted to let you all know that Jason is on vacation & is then headed straight to the ATA show with Victory so he is going to be a very busy man for the next week or so :darkbeer:


----------



## rjack

DesignedToHunt said:


> Hey guys! Just wanted to let you all know that Jason is on vacation & is then headed straight to the ATA show with Victory so he is going to be a very busy man for the next week or so :darkbeer:


Thank you for the info. I had emailed and sent him a PM and now I know why I did not receive a response. I'll ping him again in a few weeks for an order. :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## DesignedToHunt

rjack said:


> Thank you for the info. I had emailed and sent him a PM and now I know why I did not receive a response. I'll ping him again in a few weeks for an order. :thumbs_up


No problem my friend. I just didn't want anyone to think that they were being ignored or yanked around by Jason because I promise you that's not who he is :darkbeer:


----------



## ArchersParadox

any word yet on the Hoyt grips...

cool...


----------



## deerslayer451

yeah i need one for a Hoyt AM myself


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## bcbow1971

It was a pleasure meeting Jason at the ATA show and look forward to CC having a booth next year!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## possum boy

bcbow1971 said:


> It was a pleasure meeting Jason at the ATA show and look forward to CC having a booth next year!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


anything about grips for destroyers?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## bcbow1971

To all that are still waiting give Jason a call next week and let him get back to Cali from the ATA show and get a chance to check all his PM's and emails. He has his hands full at the ATA show I know! 

Also I will be working with Jason and another guy about customizing these grips!! Stay tuned for further updates and pictures!!! I am excited and I am thinking these will bring Carbon Creation to a higher level!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## icefishur96

bcbow1971 said:


> To all that are still waiting give Jason a call next week and let him get back to Cali from the ATA show and get a chance to check all his PM's and emails. He has his hands full at the ATA show I know!
> 
> Also I will be working with Jason and another guy about customizing these grips!! Stay tuned for further updates and pictures!!! I am excited and I am thinking these will bring Carbon Creation to a higher level!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks for the update!!! A little customer service will go miles and miles. I ordered some grips before Christmas but good things come to those who wait!!


----------



## THE PHENOM

Bump


----------



## ricksmathew

Nice meeting you Jason at the ATA Show!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT for Jason


----------



## DesignedToHunt

Alright Jason the shows over......now we need to talk about my grip & some arrows lol  :darkbeer:


----------



## icefishur96

ttt


----------



## DesignedToHunt

bump :darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971

DesignedToHunt said:


> Alright Jason the shows over......now we need to talk about my grip & some arrows lol  :darkbeer:


I am not 100% sure but I think he may be at the SHOT show but either way call and leave him a VM or text him.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

Still waiting on my Elite grips that I ordered during the x-mas sale a month ago....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## bcbow1971

*To everyone that has any orders outstanding or needs any info please PM me!!!!*


----------



## onetohunt

great grips here


----------



## onetohunt

Hey Jason I have a S&W 9mm, can you make grips for it?


----------



## bcbow1971

onetohunt said:


> Hey Jason I have a S&W 9mm, can you make grips for it?


PM Sent


----------



## THE PHENOM

Bump for some great grips...


----------



## ricksmathew

Awsome grips here guys!


----------



## Skud3695

pse vendetta grips?


----------



## bcbow1971

Skud3695 said:


> pse vendetta grips?


Are they any different than the BEST grip? I believe they are unless they have something different from there website....If the Vendetta is the BEST grip then we do have it from CC!!! I love my Carbon Creations grip on my Omen!!! Go to this post http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1122163 and see the info on ordering straight through John The owner!!

Thanks let me know if you need anything else.

Brian


----------



## icefishur96

The PSE will work on the Vendetta XL! I have some on mine already.....might I add that they are sweeeet!


----------



## crawlmachine

ttt im in for an alphamax 32 grip!


----------



## David Klien

ttt


----------



## pimpmybow

Talked to Jon at Carbon Creations the other day and I was informed that Jason (BowtechOne) is no longer with them.


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches

*awesome*

You have these for athens correct? Can you make them with the holes in them, because the athens accomplice/BC bows have holes in the grip...Man these grips with the insides painted orange like those first ones are oainted green would definitely be a quick buy from me if you can do it for an athens bow.


----------



## bcbow1971

I am going to ask John about it but he may need a bow to get the template for the holes. I would give him mine if I lived closer.


----------



## cartman308

bcbow1971 said:


> I am going to ask John about it but he may need a bow to get the template for the holes. I would give him mine if I lived closer.


He's in Kali right. I'm about as far from Kali as you can get. There are a couple staffers in Socal. They may be willing to help 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah I need to try and see what we can do, I know he should be able to do it since Aliens are like that.


----------



## PoppieWellie

I noticed that the bowtech grips has no mounting holes drilled, how does the grip attach to the riser ?

Also does any the bowtech grips shown in the picture fit the Diamond Razor Edge ?

If so, what is the cost of the grip ? I am thinking of getting the silver/gray grips for my daughter.



BowTech One said:


> Here is just a few of the colors...


----------



## bcbow1971

PoppieWellie said:


> I noticed that the bowtech grips has no mounting holes drilled, how does the grip attach to the riser ?
> 
> Also does any the bowtech grips shown in the picture fit the Diamond Razor Edge ?
> 
> If so, what is the cost of the grip ? I am thinking of getting the silver/gray grips for my daughter.




Please see new thread below....this one is not being used anymore and Jason no longer works or is affiliated with Carbon Creations. 

I answered your question here:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1122163&page=4


----------



## shuttle1

Back to the Top for some Great Grips! Get them before 3D to show everyone who has the best grips!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## SPEED FREAK

I wonder if these grips could be made for the 2013 Prime line?


----------

